# Worm Binders



## Jim (Feb 19, 2012)

Who uses them and what do you have?

Im getting tired of searching through my bag and need to get organized. I don't have an issue with having multiple binders, but having 10-15 open packs of worms gets annoying to me.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 19, 2012)

I have 2, they are annoying and aggrevating as well. I use small plastic tubs most of the time, they are about 8x14x6. I have found over the last 3 yrs, i have way to much variation in plastic. Im starting to cut back to specific colors and shapes. And minimizing the huge variety. 90 percent of the time i find blk/blue , blk, junebug, and green pump is all i am using anyway.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 20, 2012)

I use a 55 gallon drum - sure it is a lot to drag down to the lake but I rest assured that I a soft plastic for every situation










P.S. I make my fishing partner carry the drum


----------



## heavyduty (Feb 20, 2012)

This one from BPS works well for me. Soft plastics in the zip bags, zipper pouches on the bag for hooks/sinkers, elastic bands for dye bottles/mend it. I changed the binder bag rings to a larger size for ease of thumbing thru bags without tearing them. You can get the rings at a store like Staples, OfficeMax, etc.
https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Double-Worm-Binder-Bag/product/10200096/133178

HD


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2012)

heavyduty said:


> This one from BPS works well for me. Soft plastics in the zip bags, zipper pouches on the bag for hooks/sinkers, elastic bands for dye bottles/mend it. I changed the binder bag rings to a larger size for ease of thumbing thru bags without tearing them. You can get the rings at a store like Staples, OfficeMax, etc.
> https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Double-Worm-Binder-Bag/product/10200096/133178
> 
> HD




Perfect! That is what I wanted to hear. Bassaddict recommended them also.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 21, 2012)

I use 2 of the bps binders but with the zip pic type bags. Keep worms in one and tubes/creatures/trailers in the other


----------



## shamoo (Feb 22, 2012)

You cant go wrong with the BPS Extreme double sided binder, the pouches in back of the binder is where I keep my hooks.


----------



## kmsnowman (Feb 23, 2012)

I prefer the Plano type boxes for everything I use. When I fish out of my small boat our I'm back seat in another boat I use something like this.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 23, 2012)

Jim said:


> heavyduty said:
> 
> 
> > This one from BPS works well for me. Soft plastics in the zip bags, zipper pouches on the bag for hooks/sinkers, elastic bands for dye bottles/mend it. I changed the binder bag rings to a larger size for ease of thumbing thru bags without tearing them. You can get the rings at a store like Staples, OfficeMax, etc.
> ...



WOW - BassAddict recommendations are the kiss of death. Look what his recommendations did to FishingCop and Popeye

Plastic surgery cannot fix those sorts of things!


----------

